# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Levante [Lazio]

## pantelis2009

Το Ιταλικό Ro/Ro Lazio με ΙΜΟ 9031698 και με μήκος 150 μέτρα και πλάτος 26 μέτρα, εδώ και λίγες μέρες είναι στη ράδα του Πειραιά, αφού τελείωσε με τη ναυλωση του πoυ έκανε αν δεν κάνω λάθος Τουρκία-Ρουμανία.
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα, ελπίζω να μπορέσω να πάω στην άκρη στα Σελήνια για καλύτερη φωτο.

LAZIO 03 20-05-2013.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Σαν να μοιαζει λιγο με το Ιονιαν Σταρ του Στριντζη της δεκαετιας του 90, πριν τη μετασκευη.

----------


## Agrino

Ακριβώς Aquaman, είναι αδελφό του τότε Ionian Star, και φαίνεται πώς ήταν και εκείνο πριν την μετασκευή.

----------


## Ilias 92

Όντως είναι αδέλφια, το πρώτο ήταν αυτό του Στρίντζη κτίστηκε στα ιδία ναυπηγεία με τα μεγάλα Μπλου Σταρ ( μάλλον από εκεί θα τα έμαθε ο Μάκης τα ναυπηγεία ). Τα υπόλοιπα κτίστηκαν στη Ιταλία. Ήταν ένα πρόγραμμα της Ιταλικής κυβέρνησης για να ελαφρύνει από κίνηση του μεγάλος αυτοκινητόδρομους. VIA MARE λεγόταν αυτό το πρόγραμμα που απέτυχε ενώ αντίστοιχα σήμερα ευημερούν. Είχε περιορισμό με την Σημαία όταν το πήρε κτλ. Έχει 2 τόνους κατανάλωση στους 19 κόμβους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο έφυγε απο τη ράδα του Πειραιά και σε λίγο φτάνει στα ναυπηγεία της Χαλκίδας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έφυγε νύχτα σήμερα από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας και αυτή την ώρα εκπέμπει στο AIS ανάμεσα Γυάρου και Τήνου με νέο όνομα το _LEVANTE_ και έχοντας πορεία νοτιοανατολική (να υποθέσω κάποια ναύλωση στην ανθούσα γραμμή Τουρκίας - Αιγύπτου ???). 

Σύμφωνα με το equasis από τον Ιανουάριο 2013 ανήκει στην ιταλική εταιρεία Visentini Giovanni Transporti.

----------


## Giannis G.

Αφού πήγε στην ράδα της Σύρου για πετρέλευση έφυγε και τώρα είναι βοριοανατολικά της Τήνου με πορεια προς Τουρκία, σήμερα ενω κολυμπούσα το έβλεπα να περνάει και να συναντιέται με το BsIthaki και δεν είχα μηχανη δυστυχώς να τα φωτογραφίσω

----------


## proussos

> Αφού πήγε στην ράδα της Σύρου για πετρέλευση έφυγε και τώρα είναι βοριοανατολικά της Τήνου με πορεια προς Τουρκία, σήμερα ενω κολυμπούσα το έβλεπα να περνάει και να συναντιέται με το BsIthaki και δεν είχα μηχανη δυστυχώς να τα φωτογραφίσω


lazio.jpg

*Σήμερα έξω από την Ερμούπολη για πετρέλευση...το κουκλί !*

----------


## Appia_1978

> Έφυγε νύχτα σήμερα από τα ναυπηγεία Χαλκίδας και αυτή την ώρα εκπέμπει στο AIS ανάμεσα Γυάρου και Τήνου με νέο όνομα το _LEVANTE_ και έχοντας πορεία νοτιοανατολική (να υποθέσω κάποια ναύλωση στην ανθούσα γραμμή Τουρκίας - Αιγύπτου ???). 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το equasis από τον Ιανουάριο 2013 ανήκει στην ιταλική εταιρεία Visentini Giovanni Transporti.


Πιστεύω η Visentini ήταν αυτή που έως το 2010(; ) εκτελούσε τη γραμμή Βενετία-Ατάρανδος (Ταρτούς)-Αλεξάνδρεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το  _LEVANTE_ είναι πάλι στη ράδα του Πειραιά, που έφτασε σήμερα τα χαράματα προερχόμενο απο τη Σμύρνη όπως γράφει.

----------


## juanito

> Το  _LEVANTE_ είναι πάλι στη ράδα του Πειραιά, που έφτασε σήμερα τα χαράματα προερχόμενο απο τη Σμύρνη όπως γράφει.



Σταση Πειραια για πετρελαια κ μετα γραμμη για Ηγουμενιτσα
Η πληροφοριες λενε μικρη παραμονη στην Ηγουμενιτσα κ προς το τελος του μηνα εναρξη δρομολογιων στην πολυσυχναστη γραμμη της Αδριατικης ... Μπαρι - Δυρραχιο ... :Fat:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ότι έχει μπόλικους επιβάτες το γνωρίζω, αλλά έχει και τόσα φορτηγά η γραμμή;

----------


## Marioukos

Στην Ηγουμενιτσα απο χθες το πρωι.... Να δουμε που θα παει.. Σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση δειχνει...

----------


## Marioukos

Harnotica η ονομασια της νεας εταιρειας του η καπως περιπου ετσι... Παιζει για το που θα παει το πλοιο.. Ενδεχομενως να το δουμε στο Πριντεζι η και στο Μπαρι μεσω Ηγουμενιτσας... Ολοι ψαχνονται για τη ωρα... Θα περασει επιθεωρηση εντος της βδομαδας.

----------


## CORFU

Στο Μπαρι το πλοιο

----------


## avvachrist

Με ρότα το Crotone της Ιταλίας το Levante...

----------


## Marioukos

ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ... Αποτυχια το επιχειρημα της ναυλωσης. Δεν βρεθηκε ακρη τλκ... Προβλημα στην ραμπα στην Ηγουμενιτσα , προβλημα στην επιλογη γραμμης... Λιγο μπερδεμενη η κατασταση !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με ρότα το Crotone της Ιταλίας το Levante...


 Τον Κρότωνα θέλεις να πεις φίλε :Fat: .

----------


## koumparos

> ΜΑΛΙΣΤΑ... Αποτυχια το επιχειρημα της ναυλωσης. Δεν βρεθηκε ακρη τλκ... Προβλημα στην ραμπα στην Ηγουμενιτσα , προβλημα στην επιλογη γραμμης... Λιγο μπερδεμενη η κατασταση !


προβλημα στην ραμπα πως να μην ειχε..λιγο σαβοθρωμα ηθελε..εδω οι προπελες εκαναν φραπε :Single Eye:

----------


## avvachrist

> Τον Κρότωνα θέλεις να πεις φίλε.


Σωστά φίλε μου.  :Smile:

----------

